# Johnny House Plans



## k9wernet

I put sand in kitty litter pans. Makes it a lot easier to de-turd it. You can also swap out the sand for a periodic borax bath.

KW


----------



## kellyM87

sorry I am bumping this. The coop is done. Need to get my PVC watering and food system (which I am buying next pay check). Saturday the first birds go in. I left the floor all wood but bought sand to cover the bottom with corn cob litter in a tray where their little hidey hole is going. My dad would not let me do the HW cloth floor because of the poop accumulation in the yard lol. Someone on here said they take the sand out for chukars though.... why is that? What do you feed your birds? is the sand at the bottom going to be OK, or is it maybe a better idea to beg, and try get the HW cloth bottom? I fenced in the area where the coop is going, hopefully the dogs cant get close enough to be infatuated with it in the back yard.


----------



## dauber

I feed this http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...g-chick-starter-grower-20-feed-50-lb--5078210

I use sand on the floor along with straw (corn cob litter is fine too). I scoop it out at least every other time I do the tube waterer. I fill the water/feeder about every 2-3 weeks so I scoop out the coop about 4 to 6 weeks, then put more sand and straw in. Quail have done fine with this setup.  My birds spend most of their time up on the 1x4 railing. Good luck.


----------



## kellyM87

dauber said:


> I feed this http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...g-chick-starter-grower-20-feed-50-lb--5078210
> 
> I use sand on the floor along with straw (corn cob litter is fine too). I scoop it out at least every other time I do the tube waterer. I fill the water/feeder about every 2-3 weeks so I scoop out the coop about 4 to 6 weeks, then put more sand and straw in. Quail have done fine with this setup. My birds spend most of their time up on the 1x4 railing. Good luck.


The first birds are Chukar.... does that matter?


----------



## dauber

I did chukars 2 years ago for about 4 months and they did fine, but that was a fairly dry summer here in the EUP. Chukar can have foot problems if the bedding isn't kept pretty dry or have them on mesh floors.


----------



## k9wernet

dauber said:


> I feed this http://www.tractorsupply.com/livest...g-chick-starter-grower-20-feed-50-lb--5078210




I like to supplement with whole seed (millet, black oil or shelled sunflower, safflower) because I think it makes for more solid, less stinky poops. That is more expensive and based on my own very limited experimentation though.

KW


----------



## TSPham

I'm late on this topic, but just completed my Johnny House this past weekend. I used a leftover piece of 38" by 8 ft. steel roof that determined the size of my house....cut this in half and overlap it and I had a 6'x4' roof. Footprint is 48"x45". House is 72" high on one wall, 66" on other. Overhang for flight deck was about 18" to fit out under the 6ft roof. Used 1x6 for ledge around top. Used plastic coated wire (looks like small chicken wire, but 1/2 openings) for top wall and plan to put old fiberglass window screen on the inside slightly away from this (I read it protects the flight feathers from getting damaged in the bigger screen). Floor is open 1/2" vinyl coated hardware cloth.

Funnel is my home-made predator proof version that is spring-loaded to close down for heavier critters with a spring-loaded door that drops down outside to act as a ramp when open.

Feeders are home-made 4" PVC necked down to 2". Mounted on outside and cut 2.75" holes to feed to inside feeder/nipple waterers. I still need to put some slotted cut pieces of PVC into the feed portion as I've read this reduces waste and prevents scratching out of feed. Nipple waterers less than $8 on ebay. Used an elbow that fits inside your standard mason jar feeder at TSC and used a hot screwdriver to melt the slots on the PVC to accept the locking tabs on the metal feeder head.

Flight doors are made so you can open only half if you needed to reach in to catch a bird on the flight deck. Flight deck has vinyl coated hardware cloth floor. There is an internal door that hinges to the roof that can drop down and close on the back half of the flight deck to trap birds in the flight deck or prevent too many from release at once. Doors are spring loaded hinges to make sure nothing stays open and all doors have latches in addition.

Now I just have to get the quail next month!

Dogs are ready and new pup wants more than just pigeons to work with.

Picture link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/PhamFamily4/QuailHouse#


----------



## NGQ

I know this thread is a little long in the tooth...but for those that come along looking for tips to start a new build...we have been building Johnny Houses for quite a while so here is a short list of main considerations:

1-Have a raised wire floor made 1/2x1" 16ga wire (so dropping pass thru)
2-Have feed and water compartments that are isolated from the bird holding area (to keep from spooking the birds at feed/water time)
3-Give the birds an easily accessible sunning area
4-Consecrate more on floor space than height...quail are ground dwellers, so all the materials used making your house taller is just a waste....plus the lower and wider the stance the better it will be in the wind
5- and finally....spend a couple of extra dollars now on serious outdoor weather resistant materials....these things are going to be sitting out in the elements 24/7....so it will keep you from having to build a new one every 4 or 5 years

If anyone starts a new build or has any questions please feel free to ask.... our house design can be viewed here....http://www.northgeorgiaquail.com/Quail_Johnny_House.html ....our phone number is listed on the site as well if you would like to contact us directly.


----------



## RCA DOGS

I have one just about like that. I would recommend getting rid of the wood floor and just use small wire fence above the ground. The birds poop a lot. Also if you cut a hole in the side for a recall funnel, keep the cut out piece and put a hinge on it so you can close off the funnel.


----------

